# iOS 8 sur iphone 3GS ?



## novice95 (19 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous, 

L'iOS 8 est sorti depuis quelques temps maintenant et certaines de ses fonctionnalités comme par exemple le fait de pouvoir passer un appel ou répondre à ses SMS depuis un Mac ou un iPad m'ont l'air assez intéressantes.   

J'ai un iphone 3GS de 8GO qui tourne actuellement sous l'iOS 6.1.6. J'ai vu qu'il était désormais possible de jailbreaker l'iPhone pour passer sous l'iOS 8 mais je ne vois nulle part de tuto concernant l'iPhone 3GS. 

Pourriez-vous me dire si cela est techniquement possible et si les 8Go d'espace disponible sont suffisants ?

Merci d'avance,
Novice95


----------



## snowgoons (20 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,
On ne fait pas d'un âne un cheval de course ; c'est impossible où avez vous lu ça ?


----------



## Franz59 (20 Novembre 2014)

Impossible et de toutes façon, 8Go c'est vraiment trop juste


----------



## Maxoubx (20 Novembre 2014)

je te le déconseille vraiment !

De toute façon on ne peut pas


----------



## novice95 (20 Novembre 2014)

J'ai vu quelques vidéos Youtube qui traitaient du sujet mais j'avais quelques doutes concernant la compatibilité avec l'iPhone 3GS, d'où ma question.


----------



## lamainfroide (20 Novembre 2014)

Peut-on décemment faire confiance à la myriade de vidéos racoleuses postées sur youtube ?


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Novembre 2014)

Vu le peu de RAM et la puissance du processeur il vaut mieux oublier...

De toute façon il ne serait pas compatible et le portage beaucoup trop compliqué.


----------



## novice95 (23 Novembre 2014)

Et l'iOS 7 fonctionnerait ?


----------



## Ipod-tow (23 Novembre 2014)

remarque peut etre que après 10 ans de hackintosh/jailbreak autour de l'iphone 3GS on pourra, mais aujourd'hui cela semble  très difficile ....


----------

